# BNN Guests



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I sometimes watch Market Call and other shows on BNN and have wondered if any of the guests are decent stock pickers. After looking at some of the past picks not too many seem to get much right. Any comments on any of these folks? I watched an guest last night "Eric Nuttall" he seems to think the oil market will be under supplied by late 2016.


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

I think if you look into Eric Nuttall you will find he is a bit of an oil bull (and some might view that as a gross understatement). IMO there are other guest on BNN that cover the energy sector that are more balanced than Mr. Nuttall. What is the name of that fast talking guy with the bow tie? He seems much more balanced than Mr. Nuttall.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

My two favourite guys on BNN's Market Call are John C Hood and John DeGoey. They both give excellent general advice. I also like Larry Berman. I never make investment decisions based on any one person's specific recommendations, but it is always beneficial to listen to the opinion of someone who seems credible.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm assuming you are aware of StockChase as well. It summarizes the comments of the talking heads on BNN and elsewhere: http://www.stockchase.com/company


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I was not aware of StockChase. I like what I see and I will bookmark it. Thanks OnlyMyOpinion.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks, bookmarked also.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Too many of them get too many things wrong to take their advice BUT some of them have informative comments/views on certain stocks that I would not have likely found out for myself. I agree Eric is too much of an O&G bull but he has to be since that is his sandbox fund. 

Jason Donville also has quite a following if you ae into high growth, high ROE stocks. He has done quite well in recent times with technology and pharma/bio-tech picks BUT that latter sector blew up on on him (cheerleading the likes of Concordia, Valeant, etc.). IOW, high ROE by itself can be dangerous (because it often supports high debt, high D/E companies by design), but in combination with certain other metrics is a good indicator. I get his quarterly just to see what he has to say.

I am a value/income/dividend stock holder so migrate toward those who can be rational around those kinds of stocks. There are a few I tend to listen too more. John DeGoey, Paul Harris and a few others I cannot think of at the moment.

Bottom line is you have to know what kind of investtor the BNN guest is as well.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I find Andrew McCreath an interesting guest commentator.

He says it like it is, and has a very impressive resume of success. After years as a security analyst he started and sold two successful funds to bigger companies and then started a third hedge fund called Forge First.

He has several appearances on BNN each week.

His funds have done very well over the years. Here is a link to his website and track record.

http://www.forgefirst.com/


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

no one has mentioned Norman Levine so i'd like to mention mr. Levine as a portfolio manager who appears to have integrity, as well as insightful & original things to say.

re JC Hood, he does talk a good line on options but in reality it's a bit derivative. Pun is intentional. Mister Hood is actually kind of an options newcomer. 

not too long ago, US options had different symbols for interlisted canadian stocks. I mean, a canadian interlisted would have certain option symbols for canada, different symbols for its options traded on US markets. So there was mister Hood telling BNN that he couldn't be bothered to learn the US symbols, so he never traded US options. Ouch.

it's extremely easy & relatively safe to do what mister Hood does, which is sell calls on core ETFs & behemoth stocks such as bank stocks, all of which enjoy liquid options markets. He has a basically elderly clientele, so i imagine they are absolutely delighted & tickled pink by what he tells them!

norman Levine, on the other hand, is persistently looking for value even in challenging markets. There are others doing this. It's always a treat to hear their points of view.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I have time for Norman as well. 

One thing to keep in mind. These individuals who have been money managers for many years would not still be flogging themselves on BNN Market Call or BNN Market Call Tonight if they were truly well above average in their stock picking abilities. Their AUM would be large enough and they would be wealthy enough to now be conducting business from more exotic places, including that yacht in the Bahamas or Cayman Islands.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Anyone listen to Peter Hodson?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

AltaRed said:


> One thing to keep in mind. These individuals who have been money managers for many years would not still be flogging themselves on BNN Market Call or BNN Market Call Tonight if they were truly well above average in their stock picking abilities. Their AUM would be large enough and they would be wealthy enough to now be conducting business from more exotic places, including that yacht in the Bahamas or Cayman Islands.




aww. Is there nothing to be said for fundamental canadian work ethic?

not all well-to-do are sipping nasdaquairi on yacht decks in georgetown harbour. Perhaps somebody forgot to give your memo to david rosenberg?

on a more mundane scale, there's at least one discount broker representative who's in his mid-70s. He holds his own with the best of the young guys in the broker call centre. Evidently he had owned a small financial advisory service, then sold the business to retire, then found himself somewhat bored, so he sought part time work in his niche. He says he finds discount brokering very stimulating.

"I could not," he told me, "play golf every single day."


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Okay. There are exceptions but I assert they are few and far between.... with respect to being on Market Call/Market Call Tonight I mean. That said, it is likely the retail investor that watches this program and for those money managers still seeking retail clients, the price of being on the show is probably worth the free marketing.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It doesn't appear to be a bad way to make a living overall, so maybe they just like to hang around the shop.........or have an eye to building bigger and selling for more.

My insurance broker was a kid agent starting out when I got my first auto policy with him some 40 years ago. We were one of his first customers.

He ended up building a huge client base, starting his own brokerage and developing it into one of the largest in Ontario with several offices. He recently merged the company with another.

And yet, he shows up at the office a few hours a week and sits in the big office on the corner. He spends his time chatting with old time clients who show up to sign something.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Humble.............you should go on BNN and talk options.

The Humble Pie Option Hour..............I can see it in lights now.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

AltaRed said:


> There are exceptions but I assert they are few and far between



i just re-read your earlier post. You did say they might be in places like georgetown or lyford cay ... but they'd still be "conducting business" from their yacht decks. That's plenty enough work ethic for me!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Seems like that guy Larry Berman? (Berman's Call?) is on a lot. does he know what he's talking about - or what?


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

this website shows that they are all pretty poor ...
most seem to have about as many losers as winners
mr. market wins again

http://www.nickldown.com/BNN001.html


----------



## cn_habs (Oct 27, 2015)

jargey3000 said:


> Seems like that guy Larry Berman? (Berman's Call?) is on a lot. does he know what he's talking about - or what?


I do find him very articulate whenever he's on but Veronika Hirsh is often high on some stocks that I own as well.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

leeder said:


> Anyone listen to Peter Hodson?


Yup. I think he's a bright guy.


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

If you have some play money; take a look at Benj Gallander. He brought Intertape Polymer to my attention. After doing my own research, I ended up doing very very well on it. 

He's like the guy on your beer league softball team that either hits it out of the park, or strikes out. But if you pay attention to who is pitching to him, you might be ok.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I watch Market Call for entertainment over information. I have found a few ideas from watching BNN. Some paid off and some did not. One thing of note regarding Benj is that he seems to take a lot longer to move into and out of his positions than other analysts. Many of his holdings he studied for years before taking a position and he seems willing to sit on them a long time. I remember his Intertape recommendation but never acted upon it. He has piqued my interest in some US regional banks but I have yet to pull the trigger.

Cheers


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

They guys that concentrate on smaller and lessor known stocks are the ones I enjoy the most and feel provide good advice. People like Jason Donville, Peter Hodson, Jerome Hass and Peter Imhoff. The Canadian small and midcap market is not that efficient, providing opportunities. Peter Hodson's small/mid cap portfolio has performed miraculously against a brutal market.


----------

